# Pet Food in France



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
It appears that due to the F and M outbreak I can not take pet food into France (unless bans are lifted by 2nd Sept - fingers crossed).
Does anyone know how easy it is to get Eukanuba in France - I have a goldie with a very sensitive tummy and the prospect of trying to change her to a different food whilst away in the van doesn't bear thinking about!!
Thanks for any info - we land at Calais at about 3am on a Sunday morning so not sure what I will be able to get.
Sally
(and Crackle!!)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have seen the food you want for sale in France. For the life of me I cannot remember the name of the large pet store. But you will find one at almost every retail park. We used to feed our Collie on Hills and it was impossible to find in France and Spain at the time. Whilst in France we changed her to Royale Canine which with her very sensitive stomach agreed okay.

I'm not sure if you have have tried Burns dog food. Our present Collie Pip a rescue dog came to us again with a sensitive stomach (Collie thing) anyway we put her on the recommended Hills Diet, recommended by almost all vets. She soon developed a very very dry skin. After recommendation from an old retired vet we changed to Burns. What a difference it's a brilliant natural product.

Hope you enjoy your travels.....good luck

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya
Our lab had a sensitive tum. One thing you can get over there but not easliy in UK is Dog Rice. About 1 euro a bag.

Mix it in with his grub.

Just thought i would let you know. Its avabilable in most big shops. Bring some back with you. Even our vet had never heard of it when he suggested mixing normal rice with our dogs food. With this dog rice you just soak in water for 2-3 mins. pour water of and mix in. Easy


Phill


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Pet Food*

As Stewr says Most large Super/Hypermarche have known brand pet food onsale there; Purina pet food is manufactured in France too.

During the last F&M restrictions which went on for months.
I went to France for 6 weeks with my dog, who has serious food allergies. I took a chance and took all her food with me. 
Didn't have any prob; no one even asked me if i was carrying any banned food.
On the return journey I had lots of freed up storage space!!

If you have concerns check out the Eukabana or other pet food website and contact them to ask if they export/ sell their product in France.

You have time to make changes to your pets diet to food type available in France if necessary.

Enjoy your time in France

Pam n "Jessica"


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We will take our pet food with us. It never leaves the motorhome so can't see that it is going to infect anything in France and last time we were not asked if we had any banned food etc.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Our Goldie also has a sensitive tum and was on Eukanuba before her first trip to France. I couldn't get enough info to be sure that I would be able to get supplies of Eukanuba so we changed her to Labrador Retriever Royal Canin. She loves it. It is sold at most garden centres in France - not supermarkets!!

We don't have much storage space and if supplies of her Royal Canin run low her favourite food in the whole wild world is Basmiti Rice!!! Plain, boiled.

Have a good trip, the last thing you want on a camp site is a big dog with the runs!! Been there, done that.

hHilary


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps a change of diet would be for the best then ....
http://www.iamscruelty.com

Malc


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks all - I think we may take the gamble and pack it "safely" in the van. 
Will certainly look out for the dog rice as, along with Hilarys dog, ours both love basmati so the dog stuff should be cheaper!!

Our first trip abroad with then (goldie and springer) so hoping the food issue is the worst problem we come across.

Thanks again for all advice

Sally


----------

